# Need re-wiring help



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Old age got me: :hah: forgot to draw a diagram of my project prior to dismantling it, now I stuck with trying to figure out how it goes back together.

Have a two lever Lionel automatic switch controller that uses two three wire flat wires. 
Does any one have a drawing of how these wires should be soldered in....:smokin:

Need to up this post:
The problem is NOT how to connect the controller to the switch or track.

The problem is how do I solder the six wires to the controller...which wires go where on the inside of the controller.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Without knowing the exact turnouts you have
usually the standard is black wire goes to
COMMON (often center terminal), red wire goes
to divert solenoid, green to straight.

You can test your actual turnouts before installation.

Connect a wire to the common from one of the
accessory terminals on your transformer. Have
another wire connected to the other transformer
accessory terminal. Touch it momentarily to one of the two
turnout terminals. Note which way the points
moved. Do the same with the other. Now you
know how to wire it.

You should have wires from the turnout controllers.

You can test these the same way inserting them
between the transformer and the turnouts. Flip
the controls and see which way the points move
and connect accordingly.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have a three wire coming from each switch. The center wire is common for each. On switches the coils are connected to the center rail or transformer. The switch just grounds out a coil . So the lever gets the center wire and the ends get one coil wire.


----------

